

Schimmy's Hierarchy of Jobs and how to tell if a company is faking the mission - schimmy_changa
http://colinschimmelfing.com/blog/the-hierarchy-of-jobs/

======
maerF0x0
For me mission is more important than perks. Catered lunches are great, until
you've had the same thing 10x and really its a convenience factor. The kinds
of things that make me excited to keep pushing, even when I'm tired, are more
around making the world a better place. Sometimes its selfish, when the world
is better, I get to enjoy it (so long as I'm alive).

Why do you put perks 2nd?

Re: science. I think knowledge is benign and humans are not. Its not what we
know but how we use it.. Spideman quote and all.

~~~
schimmy_changa
I put perks 2nd as I think about it myself as more a progression up the
pyramid...

Ah well, at least the outcome of being selfish ends up with a good result!

------
schimmy_changa
Does pure scientific discovery count, given that it can be used for evil? I
think no, but on the other hand the internet that I'm typing this on was
partially created with defense industry funds....

------
jarajapu
mission, scale and perks go hand in hand now-a-days. Be it saving the world or
serving the world, scale matters these days as much as mission & perks. In
some sense, it is a testament to how much people use and love a
product/service.

------
schimmy_changa
also the facebook mission - "to give people the power to share and make the
world more open and connected". Is that enough?

